# Laparoscopic cholecystectomy with failed cholangiogram



## liz_snyder (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have a procedure where the physician was performing a laparoscopic cholecystectomy with an intraoperative cholangiogram however the cholangiogram was attempted but could not be performed and had to be aborted.  Should I bill 47563 with Mod 52 or just the 47562?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
Liz


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 12, 2012)

47563-52


----------



## koatsj (Oct 12, 2012)

47563-53


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.supercoder.com/coding-ne...o-avoid-confusing-modifiers-52-and-53-article

Surgeon set out to do 47563. Laparoscopic cholecystectomy performed in its entirety. Part of 47563 (cholangiography) "attempted" but not completed (I suspect because he/she was not able to cannulate the common bile duct).


----------



## liz_snyder (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you.  That makes sense.


----------



## sfeazel (Jul 8, 2014)

I would bill out 47562-22 .  You don't want to reduce a payment


----------



## Anita Johnson (Jul 8, 2014)

*47562*

I would not bill at all for the failed procedure. You will get reduced payment for the completed lap choley if you amend either the 52 or 53. Neither of which is appropriate in this case. Not done, not done.
Best of luck.
Anita Johnson, CCS, CCS-P, CPC, CPMA


----------



## Cuteyr (Jul 9, 2014)

I would bill only 47562...


----------

